# Java Skypecasts / Java Entwickler Chat



## Thomas Darimont (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

unser .Net Guru Norbert Eder ist seit einer Weile bereits mit seinem dotnetcasts Projekt erfolgreich unterwegs:
http://www.dotnetcasts.com/
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/net-cafe/264751-ankundigung-dotnetcasts-live.html#post1375760
Dabei handelt es sich einfach um eine Wöchentlich abgehandelte Skypekonferenz in der zum einen ein kleines Basisprogramm zu interessanten Themen von entsprechenden Referenten vorgetragen und anschließend darüber diskutiert wird. Weiterhin können die Teilnehmer entsprechend
Fragen stellen die dann (wenn möglich) live beantwortet werden.
Dauer: 1:00- 1:30 Stunden.

Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir sowas auch für Java machen würden? Vielleicht im 14 Tage Rhythmus?

Wer wär denn da dabei?

Gruß Tom


----------



## NomadSoul (13. Februar 2007)

*Re: Java Skypecasts*

Ich wäre sofort dabei. Als Vortragender wie auch als Zuhörer! Denke das es ich da nicht der einzige bin!


----------



## BLOEBAUM (14. Februar 2007)

Wenn der Terminkalender es zulässt würde ich gerne zuhören.


----------



## javaprogger1987 (14. Februar 2007)

Als Zuhörer auch sehr gerne, für einen Vortragenden reichts noch nicht ganz


----------



## chris_sit (14. Februar 2007)

klingt sehr interessant, ich als Einsteiger wär gerne dabei um meinen Horizont zu erweitern =)


----------



## Billie (15. Februar 2007)

Als Zuhörer wäre ich natürlich auch gern dabei. Wobei es auch praktisch wäre, eine Aufnahme dann davon zu haben.

lg Billie


----------



## Anime-Otaku (15. Februar 2007)

Hört sich prinzipiell gut an, nur bin ich kein so großer Freund vom propertärem Skype, welches nach neuesten Infos/Gerüchten auch Bios Informationen ausliest.
Oder verwechsle ich da was?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

tja, kann gut sein das Sykpe da mitlauscht ... aber wer weis so genau, welches andere Tool sonst noch so mitschreibt...

Für die tutorials.de Live Videoworkshops haben wir damals einen Winamp-NSV Stream gesendet. Na ja, mal schauen vielleicht können wir das ja auch über diesen Weg machen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Anime-Otaku (16. Februar 2007)

NSV kann ich  zumindest auch mittels mplayer sehen...auch wenn nicht immer ohne macken


----------



## big_boom_bang (17. Februar 2007)

Moin,
also ich würde gerne zuhören.
Nur bei NSV hab ich beim mplayer irgendwie keinen Ton weshalb ich skype besser fände.

Aber im Grunde ist es eine super Idee.

Mfg bigboombang


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

IMHO hätte ein Skypecast gegenüber NSV natürlich auch den Vorteil (Nachteil) das jeder auch was zu sagen kann ;-) Wobei ich mich mit dem Konzept noch genauer außeinander setzen muss.

Gruß Tom


----------



## mkoeni1 (12. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

gerne bin ich auch bei einem Java skype-Live-Tutorial als Zuhörer dabei. Ich hatte damals aber auch nichts gegen den eLearning-Browser ;-)

Gruß
mkoeni1

PS: Wann gehts los ?


----------



## Flo<H> (12. März 2007)

Hallo!
Bin dabei. Vorerst nur mal als Zuhörer, aber vielleicht findet sich ja mal was zum Vortragen.
mfg flo


----------



## Daywalker2004 (19. März 2007)

Find die Idee klasse. Wäre als Zuhörer auch dabei.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (19. März 2007)

Hallo,

meinetwegen kann man ja mal an diesem Mittwoch gegen 20:00 Uhr ne Probesession machen... (hab jetzt mal nen Skypecast angemeldet... werde den Link dann am Mittwoch hier bekannt geben)

Thema wird wohl sowas sein wie:
Wie lernt man Java richtig - wichtige Informationsquellen rund um Java.

Gruß Tom


----------



## mkoeni1 (19. März 2007)

Hallo Tom,

bin jetzt am Mittwoch 20 Uhr nicht zu Hause 
Aber es  wrid doch die Möglichkeit geben, den Stream nachträglich anzuschauen, oder ?

Gruß
M


----------



## Thomas Darimont (19. März 2007)

Hallo,



> Aber es  wrid doch die Möglichkeit geben, den Stream nachträglich anzuschauen, oder ?


Da das ein reiner Audio Stream (+ Chat Fenster) sein wird gibts da nicht so viel zu sehen.
Vielleicht Zeichne ich die Session auf.. mal sehen wie's läuft.

Gruß Tom


----------



## javaprogger1987 (19. März 2007)

Hey cool das klingt ja interessant  Bin ich dabei!
Danke!


----------



## Konstantin Denerz (19. März 2007)

Hallo Tom,



> meinetwegen kann man ja mal an diesem Mittwoch gegen 20:00 Uhr ne Probesession machen... (hab jetzt mal nen Skypecast angemeldet... werde den Link dann am Mittwoch hier bekannt geben)



hört sich gut an. Bin dabei.


Gruß Konstantin


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. März 2007)

Hallo,

So hier die entsprechende Skypecast URL für heute Abend 20:20 Uhr:
*Skypecast Startet heute erst um 20:20*
(Zur Teilnahme benötigt man natürlich einen aktuellen Skype Client -> Updaten...)

Zum Teilnehmen auf "An diesem Skycast Teilnehmen" oder auf "join this skypecast" klicken.
(Link wird erst kurz vor dem Start und während des Skypecasts eingeblendet)

Bis dann,
Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. März 2007)

Hallo,

*Skypecast Startet heute erst um 20:20*

Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. März 2007)

Hallo,
Zum Ablauf:

Bitte seid nett und freundlich zueinander  und lasst die Leute ausreden. Wenn ihr mittendrin Anmerkungen habt
dann schreibt diese ins entsprechende Chatfenster. 

Wenns ausartet behalte ich mir vor die entsprechenden Leute zu Muten oder ganz rauszuwerfen.

Fragen bitte in den Chat.
Es wird einen Audiomitschnitt geben, (zumindest versuche ich mal was ich da machen kann) wer sich davon gestört fühlt soll
bitte draußen bleiben ;-)

Das ist der erste tutorials.de Java Skype cast und deshalb wird wohl das ein oder andere noch nicht so glatt laufen...
inbesondere deshalb, weil mich das Skype/user/Antwortemanagement sicherlich ganz schön ins Schwitzen bringen wird...
also deshlab bitte ich im voraus schon mal um Nachsicht ;-)

So nun kanns gleich losgehen:

https://skypecasts.skype.com/skypecasts/skypecast/detailed.html?id_talk=584465

Gruß Tom


----------



## NomadSoul (21. März 2007)

Sorry das ich ned da war, *args* is was privates dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. März 2007)

Hallo,

mal ein kleines Fazit zum ersten Livecast:
Für den ersten Cast nicht schlecht  (War ja aber auch mehr ne Probe)

Gab am Anfang kleine Komplikationen... der ursprünglich für 20:00 geplante Cast wurde leider schon um 19:00 automatisch gestartet... ich hatte nicht bedacht, dass die Skype Server in einer anderen Zeitzone stehen ;-) Auch bin ich als Konfernzleiter seltsamerweise 2 mal aus dem Cast rausgeflogen. Skypecast scheint wirklich noch seeeeehr beta zu sein.
Ich werd mich mal nach einer anderen Lösung umsehen.

Egal mit dem zweiten Skypecast lief's dann soweit ganz okay im Schnitt waren 7-8 Leute da (darunter zwischenzeitlich leider auch zwei Störenfriede die ich aber durch blockieren "entwaffnen" konnte ;-)
Fragen konnte ich leider nur im Chat beantworten, da mir die Gefahr zu groß war bei erneuter Voicezuteilung wieder einen
weiteren Störenfried zu wecken ;-) weiterhin hat mich eine wild umherwuselnde (übrigens sehr hübsche) Putzfrau doch ein wenig aus dem Konzept gebracht ;-)

Wie schon angekündigt war das Usermanagement / Sprechen und Fragen im Chat lesen doch ganz schön anstrengend.
Für den nächsten Cast kucke ich mir da doch vorher ein paar freiwillige Helfer aus die mich dann bei der Fragenkoordinierung
 und bei dem Voice-Management etwas unterstützen 

Den nächsten Livecast gibts dann in zwei Wochen. Als Thema wäre beispielsweise "Neuerungen in Java 5 / Java 6" denkbar.

Bis dann und danke für's Zuhören 
über etwas Feedback würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Einen Audiomitschnitt wirds davon leider nicht geben, da mein tolles shareware Aufnahmetool irgendwie alle 3 Aufnahmen nur 3 Minuten auzeichnen können will ... *hmpf*

Gruß Tom


----------



## Julian Maicher (21. März 2007)

Sehr schade .. die aktuelle Skypeversion für Linux scheint das überhaupt nicht zu unterstützen, oder ging es bei jemandem?


----------



## split (21. März 2007)

Dafür, dass es der erste Skypecast war, is eigentlich alles ganz gut verlaufen!
Für das nächste Mal fänd ichs allerdings gut, wenn du "nach dem Vortrag" das Mikro für alle wieder einschalten würdest, dann könnte man anschließend noch ordentlich gemeinsam über das Thema diskutieren. Naja, aber da wär heute warscheinlich eh nix zusammengekommen ;-)

Ansonsten, großes Lob an Tom für einen klasse Vortrag (trotz hübscher Putzfrau und Heiserkeit )


----------



## insertNameHere (29. März 2007)

Hallo,
ist diese Idee noch aktuell? Würde mich auch sehr interessieren sowas...  Zu lernen hab ich noch ne Menge 

hast du zufällig ne Aufnahme gemacht?


----------



## split (4. April 2007)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:


> Den nächsten Livecast gibts dann in zwei Wochen. Als Thema wäre beispielsweise "Neuerungen in Java 5 / Java 6" denkbar.



Das wär dann heute 

Wie sieht's aus?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. April 2007)

Hallo,

in anbetracht der schlechten Erfahrung mit den Skypecasts ( http://www.tutorials.de/blog/das-nette-blog-45105/heutiger-livecast-leider-abgesagt-65/#comments )

Siche ich derzeit noch nach einer alternativen Lösung. Ich würde vorschlagen, dass man anstatt des Skypecasts eine gemütliche IRC Runde macht... also heute Abend 20 Uhr
Tipps / Tricks zu Java in unserem IRC Chat -> 
Server: irc.tutorials.de
Channel: #tutorials.de

Teilnehmen kann man natürlich auch ohne IRC Client über unser Chat Applet-> Siehe Menüleiste -> Chat

Gruß Tom


----------



## mkoeni1 (4. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich werde anwesend sein, sofern mein ISP nichts dagegen hat ;-)
Ich freue mich etwas zu lernen. 

Man sucht nach Lösungen für die Darstellung ? Wieso wird nicht mehr auf diese Tutorials Client Software (Namen entfallen) gesetzt ?

Gruß
m


----------



## netsrac91 (4. April 2007)

Ein kleiner Gedanke von mir... Wenn Skype nicht bei allen geht, warum dann kein Teamspeak? Wenn man kurz googlet findet man genug IP-Adressen von Servern die leerstehen. Ich benutz Teamspeak immer wenn ich mit meinen Freunden zock, weil es den Prozessor bei mir nicht so auslaustet wie Skype.
LG Carsten


----------



## Julian Maicher (4. April 2007)

Super!
Ich werde auch anwesend sein, solange die Zeit nicht mit dem Eintreffen meiner Gäste bzgl. der anstehenden Uni-Party kollidiert


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. April 2007)

Hallo,

Chat läuft:

Server: irc.tutorials.de
Channel: #java

Auch erreichbar über unser Chat Applet -> siehe Menüleiste Chat

Edit Chatlog: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/270309-irc-log-tutorials-de-java-chat-04-04-2007-20-uhr.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## mkoeni1 (4. April 2007)

Hallo Tom,

Danke für die nette Stunde und den Streifzug durch Java 6.
Ich werde auch nächstes mal wieder mit an Bord sein.


Danke und Gruß
m


----------



## split (5. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin nächstes Mal auch wieder dabei! Danke für die vielen Antworten!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. Juni 2007)

*Java Entwickler Chat*

Hallo,

ich hatte ja mal angedacht regelmäßig kleinere Entwicklerchats abzuhalten. Wie wär's mit einem neuen Entwicklerchat am Wochenende
(Sonntag 10.6.2007 17/18 Uhr )? 

Der erste war im April:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/270309-irc-log-tutorials-de-java-chat-04-04-2007-20-uhr.html

Jemand interesse?

Gruß Tom


----------



## KlaDi (6. Juni 2007)

Hi Thomas,

also ich hätte Interesse. Was soll denn besprochen werden? Javaspezifischen-Sachen oder auch allgemeines um den Job als Javaentwickler?

gruß klaus.


----------



## zeja (6. Juni 2007)

Ich bin für übernächstes Wochenende, vielleicht hab ich dann mal wieder Internet. Wenn nicht gerade am 12. der Techniker wieder streikt statt unser verdammtes Kabel mal anzuschliessen...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

zunächst einmal gehts da natürlich rund um Java Technologie (Neue Entwicklungen, Tipps & Tricks)
@zeja können das ja an beiden Wochenenden machen ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------



## zeja (6. Juni 2007)

Ach ich glaub eh nicht dran nochmal wieder Internet zu Hause zu haben


----------



## kahra (8. Juni 2007)

Die Eclipse Platform als Thema wäre mal interessant.

Plugins, Rich Client usw.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

sofern ich Zeit habe, werd ich auf jeden Fall wieder vorbeischauen. Beim Thema bin ich für alles offen 

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

fand der Entwicklerchat nun heute statt? Hatte leider doch keine Zeit und würde mich ggf. über ein Log freuen.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

... ist heute leider ausgefallen ... weil der Aufbau eines IKEA Schranks doch nicht ganz so reibungslos vonstatten ging wie ich dachte...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Daywalker2004 (13. Juni 2007)

Hat der IKEA-Schrank eine MissingScrewException geworfen? 

Ich hätte auch Interesse an solchen Chatsitzungen!


----------



## gora (15. Juni 2007)

Ich haette auch Interesse an solch einem Chat.
Wann ist der naechste geplant?

Gruß gora


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich sag dann mal Sonntag 17.06.2007, 19 Uhr. Diesmal lass ich aber dann die Finger von irgenwelchen Farbdosen, Schränken / Tischen und sonstigen zeitraubenden Geschichten...

Gruß Tom


----------



## zeja (15. Juni 2007)

Wieso machste Webcam an und wir geben dumme Kommentare als Hilfe zum aufbauen


----------



## gora (15. Juni 2007)

Schade am Sonntag Abend kann ich leider nicht teilnehmen. 
Muss leider meiner Verpflichtung als Drummer einer Klassik-Rock-Band nachkommen.
Aber ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg und Spaß und werde mich dann mit dem Log begnügen müssen! 

Gruß 

Gora


----------



## schuetzejanett (17. Juni 2007)

hallo, wie ist denn der link zum java chat?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

server: irc.tutorials.de
Raum: #java -> /join #java
Beginnt in 5 min.

Alternativ könnt ihr auch unser Chat Applet benutzen:
Oben im Menu auf Chat... dann Nick wählen -> den java channel via /join #java beitreten.

Gruß Tom


----------



## gora (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo Thomas.
Könntest du evtl. den log vom Chat wieder posten oder nen link dorthin reinstellen.

Vielen Dank 

Gruß Gora


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Beteiligung war leider äußerst mau...

```
Session Start (irc.tutorials.de:#java): Sun Jun 17 19:15:48 2007
[19:15] *** #java: @jdar 
[19:15] *** #java was created on Sun Jun 17 19:16:23 2007.
[19:28] *** schuetzejanett has joined #java.
[19:28] jdar: hi
[19:28] schuetzejanett: hallo
[19:28] jdar: noch ziemlich ruhig hier ;-)
[19:28] *** You are now known as tom.
[19:29] schuetzejanett: ja mal gucken wieviele noch kooemn
[19:29] tom: jo
[19:29] tom: ansonsten vielleicht mal ne frage zum Thema "Java" ;-)
[19:29] tom: Gibts da ein Hausmittelchen mit dem man Kaffeflecken aus nem weißen Hemd herausbekommt?
[19:30] schuetzejanett: waschen?
[19:30] tom: ohne waschmaschine...
[19:30] schuetzejanett: na gut dann ich nehm manchmal glasreiniger geht aber auch nicht bei allen flecken
[19:30] tom: bin gerade erst zuhause ausgezogen ;-)
[19:30] tom: hey, genau das hab ich nun auch gemacht
[19:30] tom: :)
[19:31] schuetzejanett: und hats funktioniert
[19:31] tom: das seh ich dann wenn das hemd wieder trocken ist ;-)
[19:31] tom: den fleck sehe ich nicht mehr 
[19:32] schuetzejanett: ok nun mal ne frage zu java oder besser gesagt SWT/JFace wie kann ich ine einer Tabelle mit dem Mausrad scrollen
[19:33] tom: mom
[19:34] tom: (Link: http://www.richclient2.eu/2006_10_03/scrolledcomposite-and-the-mouse-wheel/)http://www.richclient2.eu/2006_10_03/scrolledcomposite-and-the-mouse-wheel/
[19:34] tom: das würde ich entsprechend umbauen und's dann damit versuchen
[19:34] schuetzejanett: das hab ich schon versucht ging leider auch nicht naja kanns ja später noch mal versuchen
[19:35] schuetzejanett: ich muss mal kurz für zehn min oder so weg mein vater braucht hilfe am PC :)
[19:35] tom: kk
[19:43] tom:  /** 
  *  
  */ 
 package de.tutorials; 
  
 import org.eclipse.swt.SWT; 
 import org.eclipse.swt.layout.FillLayout; 
 import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display; 
 import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell; 
 import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Table; 
 import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TableColumn; 
 import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TableItem; 
  
  /** 
  * @author Thomas.Darimont 
  *  
  */ 
 public class SWTScrollByMouseWheelExample { 
  
      /** 
       * @param args 
       */ 
      public static void main(String[] args) { 
           Display display = new Display(); 
           Shell shell = new Shell(display); 
  
           shell.setText("SWTScrollByMouseWheelExample"); 
           shell.setLayout(new FillLayout()); 
  
           Table table = new Table(shell, SWT.BORDER | SWT.H_SCROLL); 
           table.setHeaderVisible(true); 
           table.setLinesVisible(true); 
  
           TableColumn column = new TableColumn(table, SWT.LEFT); 
           column.setText("Column0"); 
           column.setWidth(80); 
            
           column = new TableColumn(table, SWT.LEFT); 
           column.setText("Column1"); 
           column.setWidth(80); 
            
           column = new TableColumn(table, SWT.LEFT); 
           column.setText("Column2"); 
           column.setWidth(80); 
            
           generateRowsFor(table, 100); 
  
           shell.pack(); 
           shell.open(); 
  
           while (!shell.isDisposed()) { 
                if (!display.readAndDispatch()) { 
                     display.sleep(); 
                } 
           } 
      } 
  
      private static void generateRowsFor(Table table, int numberOfRows) { 
           for (int i = 0; i < numberOfRows; i++) { 
                TableItem item = new TableItem(table, SWT.NONE); 
                item.setText(new String[] { "Column0:" + i, "Column1:" + i, 
                          "Column2:" + i }); 
           } 
      } 
  
 } 
 
[19:43] tom: das scroll doch schon automatisch...
[19:44] tom: wenn die table den focus hat
[19:48] schuetzejanett: so bin wieder da also ich habe ne tabelle mit tabelviewer und da kann man nur mit der tastatur scrollen
[19:49] tom: ah table viewer
[19:49] tom: okay
[19:49] tom: mom
[20:10] tom: so
[20:10] tom:  /** 
  * 
  */ 
 package de.tutorials; 
  
 import org.eclipse.jface.viewers.ArrayContentProvider; 
 import org.eclipse.jface.viewers.ITableLabelProvider; 
 import org.eclipse.jface.viewers.LabelProvider; 
 import org.eclipse.jface.viewers.TableViewer; 
 import org.eclipse.jface.window.ApplicationWindow; 
 import org.eclipse.swt.SWT; 
 import org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Image; 
 import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite; 
 import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control; 
 import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell; 
 import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TableColumn; 
  
  /** 
  * @author Thomas.Darimont 
  */ 
 public class MouseWheelScrollableTableViewerExample extends ApplicationWindow { 
  
      /** 
       * @author Thomas.Darimont 
       *  
       */ 
      public class TableRowLabelProvider extends LabelProvider implements 
                ITableLabelProvider { 
  
           @Override 
           public Image getColumnImage(Object element, int columnIndex) { 
                // TODO Auto-generated method stub 
                return null; 
           } 
  
           @Override 
           public String getColumnText(Object element, int columnIndex) { 
                return String.valueOf(((Object[]) element)[columnIndex]); 
           } 
      } 
  
      /** 
       *  
       */ 
      org.eclipse.jface.viewers.TableViewer tableViewer; 
  
      /** 
       * @param shell 
       */ 
      public MouseWheelScrollableTableViewerExample(Shell shell) { 
           super(shell); 
           setBlockOnOpen(true); 
      } 
  
      /* 
       * (non-Javadoc) 
       *  
       * @see org.eclipse.jface.window.ApplicationWindow#configureShell(org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell) 
       */ 
      protected void configureShell(Shell shell) { 
           super.configureShell(shell); 
           shell.setText("JFaceDeferredTreeInitializationExample"); 
           shell.setSize(640, 480); 
      } 
  
      /* 
       * (non-Javadoc) 
       *  
       * @see org.eclipse.jface.window.Window#handleShellCloseEvent() 
       */ 
      @Override 
      protected void handleShellCloseEvent() { 
           super.handleShellCloseEvent(); 
      } 
  
      /* 
       * (non-Javadoc) 
       *  
       * @see org.eclipse.jface.window.Window#createContents(org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite) 
       */ 
      protected Control createContents(Composite composite) { 
           tableViewer = new TableViewer(composite, SWT.SINGLE 
                     | SWT.FULL_SELECTION); 
           tableViewer.getTable().setHeaderVisible(true); 
           tableViewer.getTable().setLinesVisible(true); 
  
           String[] columnNames = { "Column0", "Column1", "Column2" }; 
           int[] columnWidths = { 80, 80, 80 }; 
  
           for (int i = 0; i < columnNames.length; i++) { 
                TableColumn column = new TableColumn(tableViewer.getTable(), 
                          SWT.LEFT); 
                column.setText(columnNames[i]); 
                column.setWidth(columnWidths[i]); 
           } 
  
           tableViewer.setContentProvider(new ArrayContentProvider()); 
  
           tableViewer.setLabelProvider(new TableRowLabelProvider()); 
  
           tableViewer.setInput(createTableModel()); 
  
           return composite; 
      } 
  
      private Object createTableModel() { 
           return createRows(1000, 3); 
      } 
  
      private Object createRows(int rowCount, int columnCount) { 
           Object[] rows = new Object[rowCount]; 
           for (int currentRow = 0; currentRow < rowCount; currentRow++) { 
                Object[] row = new Object[columnCount]; 
                for (int currentColumn = 0; currentColumn < columnCount; currentColumn++) { 
                     row[currentColumn] = currentRow + ":" + currentColumn; 
                } 
                rows[currentRow] = row; 
           } 
           return rows; 
      } 
  
      /** 
       * @param args 
       */ 
      /** 
       * @param args 
       */ 
      public static void main(String[] args) { 
           MouseWheelScrollableTableViewerExample deferredTreeInitializationExample = new MouseWheelScrollableTableViewerExample( 
                     new Shell()); 
           deferredTreeInitializationExample.open(); 
      } 
 }
[20:10] tom: das Beispiel scroll bei mir auch übers MouseWheel
[20:13] schuetzejanett: mom mal probieren
[20:42] schuetzejanett: also das scrollen geht nur scrollt die selection nicht mit  :(  
[20:43] schuetzejanett: hatte ich vorhin aber auch nicht richtig erwähnt, 
[20:43] tom: k
[20:43] tom: die selektion bleibt auf dem element bestehen
[20:43] tom: imho richtig so
[20:44] tom: wenn du die selektion mit dem mousewheel ändern willst wirds ein wenig komplizierter
[20:44] tom: dann musst du auf die table einen entsprechenden listener legen der auf das mousewheel reagiert
[20:44] schuetzejanett: ja und welcher ist das hab keinen so richtig gefunden
[20:44] tom: und dann entsprechend den tablecursor für die selektion umsetzen...
[20:45] schuetzejanett: das prob ist das das ein altes delphi programm ist in dem es geht und das soll jetzt halt im rcp auch noch gehen
[20:45] tom: im moment fällt mir aber keine anwendung ein wo die selektion mit dem mousewheel mitscrollt...
[20:45] tom: okay
[20:45] tom: ...
[20:46] schuetzejanett: wenn du mir den listener sagst mit dem ich das abfange komm ich bestimmt schon weiter hab eben nur noch nicht so recht was gefunden
[20:47] tom: habs mom
[20:57] tom:  /** 
  * 
  */ 
 package de.tutorials; 
  
 import org.eclipse.jface.viewers.ArrayContentProvider; 
 import org.eclipse.jface.viewers.ITableLabelProvider; 
 import org.eclipse.jface.viewers.LabelProvider; 
 import org.eclipse.jface.viewers.TableViewer; 
 import org.eclipse.jface.window.ApplicationWindow; 
 import org.eclipse.swt.SWT; 
 import org.eclipse.swt.events.MouseEvent; 
 import org.eclipse.swt.events.MouseWheelListener; 
 import org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Image; 
 import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite; 
 import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control; 
 import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell; 
 import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TableColumn; 
  
  /** 
  * @author Thomas.Darimont 
  */ 
 public class MouseWheelScrollableTableViewerExample extends ApplicationWindow { 
  
      /** 
       * @author Thomas.Darimont 
       *  
       */ 
      public class TableRowLabelProvider extends LabelProvider implements 
                ITableLabelProvider { 
  
           @Override 
           public Image getColumnImage(Object element, int columnIndex) { 
                // TODO Auto-generated method stub 
                return null; 
           } 
  
           @Override 
           public String getColumnText(Object element, int columnIndex) { 
                return String.valueOf(((Object[]) element)[columnIndex]); 
           } 
      } 
  
      /** 
       *  
       */ 
      org.eclipse.jface.viewers.TableViewer tableViewer; 
  
      /** 
       * @param shell 
       */ 
      public MouseWheelScrollableTableViewerExample(Shell shell) { 
           super(shell); 
           setBlockOnOpen(true); 
      } 
  
      /* 
       * (non-Javadoc) 
       *  
       * @see org.eclipse.jface.window.ApplicationWindow#configureShell(org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell) 
       */ 
      protected void configureShell(Shell shell) { 
           super.configureShell(shell); 
           shell.setText("JFaceDeferredTreeInitializationExample"); 
           shell.setSize(640, 480); 
      } 
  
      /* 
       * (non-Javadoc) 
       *  
       * @see org.eclipse.jface.window.Window#handleShellCloseEvent() 
       */ 
      @Override 
      protected void handleShellCloseEvent() { 
           super.handleShellCloseEvent(); 
      } 
  
      /* 
       * (non-Javadoc) 
       *  
       * @see org.eclipse.jface.window.Window#createContents(org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite) 
       */ 
      protected Control createContents(Composite composite) { 
           tableViewer = new TableViewer(composite, SWT.SINGLE 
                     | SWT.FULL_SELECTION); 
           tableViewer.getTable().setHeaderVisible(true); 
           tableViewer.getTable().setLinesVisible(true); 
  
           String[] columnNames = { "Column0", "Column1", "Column2" }; 
           int[] columnWidths = { 80, 80, 80 }; 
  
           for (int i = 0; i < columnNames.length; i++) { 
                TableColumn column = new TableColumn(tableViewer.getTable(), 
                          SWT.LEFT); 
                column.setText(columnNames[i]); 
                column.setWidth(columnWidths[i]); 
           } 
  
           tableViewer.setContentProvider(new ArrayContentProvider()); 
  
           tableViewer.setLabelProvider(new TableRowLabelProvider()); 
  
           tableViewer.setInput(createTableModel()); 
  
           tableViewer.getTable().addMouseWheelListener(new MouseWheelListener() { 
  
                final int maxVisibleRows = 31; 
  
                @Override 
                public void mouseScrolled(MouseEvent mouseEvent) { 
  
                     int currentSelectionIndex = tableViewer.getTable() 
                               .getSelectionIndex(); 
                     int rowCount = ((Object[])tableViewer.getInput()).length; 
  
                     if (mouseEvent.count < 0) { 
                          System.out.println("down:" + currentSelectionIndex); 
                          if (currentSelectionIndex >= 0) { 
                               tableViewer.getTable().setSelection( 
                                         currentSelectionIndex + 1); 
                          } else { 
                               tableViewer.getTable().setSelection(0); 
                                
                          } 
  
                     } else { 
                          System.out.println("up:" + currentSelectionIndex); 
                          if (currentSelectionIndex > 0) { 
                               tableViewer.getTable().setSelection( 
                                         currentSelectionIndex - 1); 
                          }else{ 
                               tableViewer.getTable().setSelection(rowCount-1); 
                          } 
                     } 
  
                } 
  
           }); 
  
           return composite; 
      } 
  
      private Object createTableModel() { 
           return createRows(10, 3); 
      } 
  
      private Object createRows(int rowCount, int columnCount) { 
           Object[] rows = new Object[rowCount]; 
           for (int currentRow = 0; currentRow < rowCount; currentRow++) { 
                Object[] row = new Object[columnCount]; 
                for (int currentColumn = 0; currentColumn < columnCount; currentColumn++) { 
                     row[currentColumn] = currentRow + ":" + currentColumn; 
                } 
                rows[currentRow] = row; 
           } 
           return rows; 
      } 
  
      /** 
       * @param args 
       */ 
      /** 
       * @param args 
       */ 
      public static void main(String[] args) { 
           MouseWheelScrollableTableViewerExample mouseWheelScrollableTableViewerExample = new MouseWheelScrollableTableViewerExample( 
                     new Shell()); 
           mouseWheelScrollableTableViewerExample.open(); 
      } 
 }
[21:13] schuetzejanett: also bei mir kennt er den MousewheelListener nicht :(
[21:13] schuetzejanett: auch schon beim importieren sagt er cant not be resolves
[21:13] tom:  *
  * @since 3.3
  */
[21:14] tom: ich arbeite unter Eclipse 3.3RC4
[21:15] schuetzejanett: oh na dann muss ich wohl mal updaten arbeite noch unter 3.2
[21:15] tom: k
[21:26] schuetzejanett: habe den download gerade gestartet dauert aber ne halbe stunde :(
[21:47] schuetzejanett: jetzt ist mein internet langsamer und die downloadzeit hat sich auf ne dreiviertel stunde erhöht
[21:47] tom: tja das kann passieren...
[21:47] tom: hab hier jetzt dsl 6000
[21:47] tom: da juckt's mich nicht mehr so :)
[21:48] schuetzejanett: du glücklicher hab immer noch das 1000
[21:48] tom: hab gestern eclipse 3.3RC4 (140mb) mit 700kb/s in knapp 10 min gezogen  ;-)
[21:49] schuetzejanett: mal was anderes brauche für meine diploarbeit in ner firma ein datepickerwidget und wollte mir da eins von diesen open source dingern einbinden , darf ich das lizenzrechtlich oder muss ich da was beachten
[21:49] schuetzejanett: gibst du mir mal deine leitung ;)
[21:49] tom: die unterliegend wahrscheinlich der epl (eclipse public licencse) 
[21:49] tom: sollte kein problem sein
[21:49] tom: hehe, die geb ich nicht mehr her ;-)
[21:50] schuetzejanett: würde ich an deiner stelle bestimmt auch nicht tun 
[21:51] schuetzejanett: nagut dann bedank ich mich für deine hilfe, probier das dann später mal aus
[21:51] tom: jo kein problem
[21:51] tom: aus dem chat ist heute ja wieder njix geworden
[21:51] tom: na ja, war auch einwenig spät an...
[21:51] tom: hab eben noch mit meinen Vermietern Kaffee getrunken
[21:52] schuetzejanett: ja leider hatte auch gedacht das noch einpaar mehr kommen
[21:52] tom: daher die erste Frage zum Thema "Java" ;-)
[21:52] tom: jo
[21:52] tom: na ja, vielleicht beim nächsten mal
[21:52] tom: wünsch dann mal noch nen schönen Abend :)
[21:52] schuetzejanett: dir auch ciao
[21:52] tom: btw
[21:52] tom: (Link: http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/S-3.3M3-200611021715/eclipse-news-M3.html)http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/S-3.3M3-200611021715/eclipse-news-M3.html
[21:53] tom: mit eclipse 3.3 gibts ein eingebautes DateTimeWidget
[21:53] tom: du brauchst dir also kein externes zu besorgen...
[21:55] schuetzejanett: ja das hab ich gelesen wollte aber gerne eine combobox, die beim doppelklick aufpopr und ich dann das datum auswählen kann oder geht das auch
[21:55] tom: das geht auch
[21:55] schuetzejanett: achso na dann muss ich das mal probieren dachte die gibts nur als datumsfeld oder als kalender 
[21:55] tom: (Link: http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/S-3.3M4-200612141445/eclipse-news-M4.html)http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/S-3.3M4-200612141445/eclipse-news-M4.html
[21:55] tom: New DateTime styles
[21:56] tom: baum draufklicken geht der kalender auf
[21:56] tom: baum -> beim
[21:58] schuetzejanett: das ist ja klasse dann brauch ich wirklich kein anderes plugin mehr, 
[21:59] tom: jo
Session Close (#java): Sun Jun 17 22:01:07 2007
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## gora (18. Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank.
Is ne nette Geschichte mit dem Mousewheel durch ne Tabelle scrollen.
Gerade bei größeren Tabellen. 

Zum Thema Chat. 
Wollen wir die naechste Chatsession nicht einfach ein bischen früher planen oder wir könnten mal ne feste Zeit finde. So dass sich die Leute sich drauf einrichten könne.
Dann is das naechste mal auch bestimmt mehr los. 

Ich persönlich habe es leider nicht geschafft war leider erst gegen kurz nach 10 zuhause.

Gruß

Gora


----------



## Snape (19. Juni 2007)

Ein Chat zu einem verabredeten Zeitpunkt ist selten gut besucht. Nicht jeder hat Zeit und Lust, zu dem bestimmten Zeitpunkt in den Chat zu kommen.
Ein Chat(raum) lebt in erster Linie von der Anwesenheit und noch mehr den Aktivitäten der anwesenden User. Es wäre eine gute Sache, wenn sich regelmäßig / dauerhaft mehrere Leute im Chat aufhalten. Dann hat der Chat eine Chance sich zu etablieren, und nach und nach ist man nicht mehr darauf angewiesen, dass bestimmte Leute zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit anwesend sind.
Momentan kenne ich nur 2-3 Java-Chat-Kanäle, die alle ziemlich vor sich hindümpeln und jeweils nicht sonderlich gut besucht sind. Wenn man die zusammenlegen würde, dazu noch User von hier, könnte das durchaus etwas werden. Ich schätze aber, dass die Eitelkeiten der wenigen User und Verantwortlichen in den 2-3 Kanälen sich nicht auf einen Kanal einigen können.
Wer weiß, vielleicht wird es ja was mit einem hiesigen Java-Chat...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab den Java Entwickler Chat hier eher als eine Art Community Event gesehen. Wer einen "normalen" java Chat haben will sollte sich bei irc.freenode.com in #java / #java.de / #eclipse umschauen, dort gibts schnelle sehr kompetente Hilfe. 

Der regelmäßige Chat hier ist eigentlich dafür gedacht die hiesigen Regulars mal zusammen zubringen und über aktuelle Forumsthemen zu diskutieren, Hilfestellung zu geben und ein paar Erfahrungen auszutauschen.



> Momentan kenne ich nur 2-3 Java-Chat-Kanäle, die alle ziemlich vor sich hindümpeln und jeweils nicht sonderlich gut besucht sind. Wenn man die zusammenlegen würde, dazu noch User von hier, könnte das durchaus etwas werden. Ich schätze aber, dass die Eitelkeiten der wenigen User und Verantwortlichen in den 2-3 Kanälen sich nicht auf einen Kanal einigen können.


Es gibt eine ganze Reihe von lebendingen Chat's zum Thema Java, davon sind die meisten aber englisch Sprachig (was für uns aber auch kein Problem sein sollte). 

Die von dir angesprochene Eitelkeit stelle ich auch manchmal fest. Ich bin sehr viel in anderen Java Chats unterwegs und sobald man mal was von ner anderen Seite postet / erwähnt wird man ziemlich schnell "schräg" angesehen. Aber das ist einfach alles nur eine Frage der Kommunikation. Wenn man von Anfang an klar macht, dass man sich damit nicht profilieren sondern zur Diskussion anregen und einfach mal ein wenig herumspielen will, wird die ursprüngliche Scheu und das Mißtrauen schnell beiseite gelegt. So hab ich's bisher erlebt.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Thunderbird68 (3. September 2007)

huhu

skype ist kinderkacke grins, überlegt was ihr da macht.
die können alles mitschneiden lesen u.s.w.
finger weg von nur ein tip von mir, die haben augen und ohren überall.

naja aber im entefeckt müsst ihr es selber wissen.

trotzdem viel spass thunderbird


----------



## big_boom_bang (11. September 2007)

Und du benutzt ein Forum, googelst bestimmt nach Dingen oder benutzt Google basierte Produkte Vielleicht Gmail, Google lässt seine Roboter über jede Mail laufen.

Bestimmt hast du auch ICQ oder so.
Und Email hast du auch.

Der Computer denn du benutyt hat eine Internet Anbindung, und ist auch so unsicher.
Elektrowellen etc.

Der Skzpecast ist auch nicht dazu gedacht illegale Sachen zu verbreiten, oder?
Und wenn Skype was über Java lernen möchte ist das doch gut.

Und wenn Skzpe Kinderkacke ist, was würdest du als Ausgereifter denn Empfehlen?
Computer vom Netz nehmen 

MfG bigboombang

P.S. Soweit ich weiss heisst das Wort Endeffekt


----------



## Thunderbird68 (16. September 2007)

huhu

bisschen recht haste ja, aber skype ist fast wie die stasi früher war glaube mir.
icq naja jeder sein ding, aber ich benutze es nicht wegen den viren, icq ist das schlimmste was mann auf dem pc haben kann.
msn ist besser gibt es schon cood´s die mann einbauen kann, ist klasse.
den jenigen den du eine mail schickst kann es denn lesen aber kein dritter schon getestet. aber bei skype soll bald was rauskommen, halte euch auf dem laufenden.
zum pc wer viel abdate´s macht ist selber schuld das wollen die nur das die schön raufschauen können was die auch wollen. mein tip keine automatischen abdate´s anmachen immer ausgeschaltet lassen. wenn mann abdate´s machen muss immer selber machen, dann weisst du was du abgedatet hast grins.
wie war es damlas vor der wende ? die bei der stasi gearbeitet haben haben die im knast gesteckt und jetzt nach der wende ist es noch schlimmer mit der kontrolle also ist es heute auch stasi oder haben die nur den namen gewechselt ? dazu zu skype weil die ip mit rübergeht egal was ihr da macht. immer schön eine wechselbare ip nehmen, dass hat nichts mit zu tun ob ihr falsche sachen macht das sagt ja auch keiner aber willst du alle gespräche da mithören lassen grins ich nicht.

bis dann euer thunderbird


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (16. September 2007)

Jetzt mal ehrlich, Thunderbird68: wenn man keine Ahnung hat…  Abgesehen davon hat das alles nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun. Und gegen die Netiquette verstößt du noch dazu.


----------



## Stigma (8. Februar 2008)

Angenommen es liese sich ein Treffen veranstalten, zB in einem Sahl mit Getränke und Kuchen. Das Besondere wäre ein Gast. Damit meine Ich Gäste wie Christian Ullenboom Cornelia Heinisch, Frank Müller-Hofmann, Dirk Louis und Peter Müller.

Was haltet ihr von der Idee?


----------



## kaMii (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, wollte mal fragen ob in nächster Zeit mal wieder ein Skypecast (Teamspeakcast) Zustande kommt.

Würde gerne reinhören wenn mal wieder einer zustande kommt.

Gruss Ben


----------



## Oliver Gierke (25. Februar 2008)

Thomas hatte vor kurzem sowas angedeutet. Weiß aber noch nix genaueres.

Gruß
Ollie


----------



## gora (25. Februar 2008)

Ich wäre auch dabei. Wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann! 

Gruß Gora


----------



## riddler16 (25. Februar 2008)

Ich würde mich auch gern anschließen und euch lauschen ^^ . Hoffe es kommt bald wieder einer.


Gruß

riddler


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wie wär's denn mit nächste Woche Dienstag (4.3.2008) ab 21:00 Uhr ?
In unserem IRC Channel?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Stigma (25. Februar 2008)

Ich bin auch dabei. 

Mein Interesse ist groß und neugierig bin ich auch!

Gruß Stigma


----------



## kaMii (26. Februar 2008)

Nächste Woche Dienstag müsste ich Zeit haben.
Welches Thema würdest du vorschlagen Tom?

Gruss Ben


----------



## zerix (26. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich Zeit habe. Gehe Dienstag abend arbeiten. Wenn ich aber früh genug frei habe, bin ich dabei. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Oliver Gierke (26. Februar 2008)

Bin dabei... ist ausser Tom noch jemand bei der Spring Release Party am Montag in Stuttgart?

Gruß
Ollie


----------



## gora (26. Februar 2008)

Dienstag Abend bin ich auch dabei !


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. März 2008)

Hallo,

heute gibts wieder einen Java Entwickler Chat mit ein paar kleinen Überraschungen ;-)

Server: irc.tutorials.de
Port: 6667
Raum: #java -> /join #java (infos gibts auch unter #tutorials.de )
Beginnt um 21:00 Uhr.

Alternativ könnt ihr auch unser Chat Applet benutzen:
Oben im Menu auf Chat... dann Nick wählen -> den java channel via /join #java beitreten.

Gruß Tom


----------



## gora (5. März 2008)

Tausend Dank noch einmal an Tom und Ollie! 
War großartig! Sogar ich, der eigentlich noch nie was mit Beans und diesem J2EE kram zu tun hatte, hab so guut wie alles verstanden!

Hoffe wir machen das bald ma wieder!

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Braunschweig

Gora


----------



## kaMii (5. März 2008)

Zwei Tage nicht auf Tutorials.de eingeloggt und dann den skypecast verschwitzt weil ich nicht mehr dran gedacht habe, ich könnt mich ohrfeigen...


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (5. März 2008)

kaMii hat gesagt.:


> Zwei Tage nicht auf Tutorials.de eingeloggt und dann den skypecast verschwitzt weil ich nicht mehr dran gedacht habe, ich könnt mich ohrfeigen...


Keine Angst. Der nächste kommt bestimmt  Wüsste zumindest nicht, was dagegen sprechen sollte.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (5. März 2008)

Hallo,

für die nächsten Java Entwickler Chats habe ich vor primär über die interessantesten Threads der letzten paar Tage / Wochen und über das Allgemeine Forumsgeschehen zu diskutieren. D.h. wir suchen uns gemeinsam Beiträge raus über die wir gerne reden würden / mehr gewusst / genauer erklärt hätten und diskutieren dann darüber. Ansonsten erweitern wir das ein oder andere Beispiel oder erstellen schnell gemeinsam Ad-Hoc ein kleines Tutorial daraus.

Was haltet ihr von der Idee?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Stigma (5. März 2008)

Thomas jede Idee die du bislang hattest war gut, aber diese ist fantastisch!

P.S. Ich hoffe das du dich wegen meines "Revolution´s" Beitrages nicht persönlich angegriffen füllst. Hab dich gern Tom  Jeden Tag begleiten mich zwei von deiner Sorte. (mein TomTom )


----------



## zeja (6. März 2008)

Stigma hat gesagt.:


> Jeden Tag begleiten mich zwei von deiner Sorte. (mein TomTom )



*hehe*

Finde die Idee auch ganz gut. Kann gerne auch mal ein wenig was machen wenn ich mal wieder ein wenig mehr Zeit habe...


----------



## Stigma (6. März 2008)

Dir würde ich auch gerne zuhören sowie schauen zeja! Am besten beides gleichzeitig. 

@ zeja: Du sagst es, "*Zeit*", die brauchen wir glaublich alle! Ich bin dafür das der 48Stunden Tag eingeführt wird!


----------



## cow (17. Dezember 2009)

hi  

wie läuften das genau so ab  würde mich gerne anschließen,  und mal Mit diskutieren.

Gruß The Cow


----------

